# 2002 maxima



## illomatic (Feb 9, 2004)

hey...
there's this one guy selling 2 maximas

one with 80k GLE
one with 17k SE

GLE = navigation, sunroof, leather, bose
SE = Nothing lol, completely base

but the mileage difference is insane

so... i test drove them... GLE's engine is a little loud, or could it be the fan? not sure and the steering wheel was shaking when i pushed the brake

ANyone know what could cause the shaking? and the loud engine?

and the SE = perfect, but i liked the goodies in the GLE

what do you guys think i should get?


1 last question... does the navigation play DVD movies?
because if anything, i can just purchase a navigation + a/c control from another crashed maxima... will it plug and play?

Thanks guys


----------



## maxse03 (Jul 13, 2004)

I wouldn't even consider the GLE with 80k miles. Not that anything is wrong with it or it wont last, i just wouldn't want all the mileage. 

The steering wheel shaking under braking is more-than-likely warped rotors.


----------



## illomatic (Feb 9, 2004)

maxse03 said:


> I wouldn't even consider the GLE with 80k miles. Not that anything is wrong with it or it wont last, i just wouldn't want all the mileage.
> 
> The steering wheel shaking under braking is more-than-likely warped rotors.



thanks...

can anyone help out with the noisy engine bay?
like what the problems COULD be?


----------



## RVC (Aug 23, 2004)

I have the nav system in mine, it dosen't play dvd's. The newer ones may, I'm not sure. 80K is a shitload of mileage for that year. Wait a year and I will sell you mine...It's got every option Nissan offers.


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*i had that problem....*



illomatic said:


> hey...
> there's this one guy selling 2 maximas
> 
> one with 80k GLE
> ...


 the shaking is probably the bad brakes and the rotors. dont get none of those. wait and find another one. a lot of maximas pop up trust me. but if you were gonna get one id get the SE since its perfect and save up and customize the interior. REMEMBER ITS THE ENGINE THAT COUNTS.


----------

